# Tips for a beginner.



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

Anyone have any tips for someone(ME) just getting into small game hunting?
I received a Winchester 22 cal. rifle for my birthday and I am anxious to get out and have some fun.
Thank you in advance.
Sly.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

For squirrels, go find some oaks or look for some squirrel nests then go out early in the morning on a clam day and wait. Rabbits, they are a little harder but all i shoot them with is my 22. go look for some brush piles that have tracks around it, go about 30-40 yrds away and sit still they come out just about dusk and dawn, now if you use a shotgun just go kick the brush and get ready.


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank you. With your tips and some "surfing" I'll hopefully be out there soon to give it a try!:coolgleam


----------



## rvrbnk1 (Mar 12, 2008)

I have had good luck using a squirrel whistle. It replicates the squeal of a squirrel in distress or a hawk. Either way it will get the squirrels on the move. This time a year it can be easier with the snow on the ground. Earlier the better. I have some recipes that are pretty good if you are looking for recipes too.


----------



## rvrbnk1 (Mar 12, 2008)

For rabbits brush piles will be your friend. Learn to notice what rabbit tracks look like. If you have anybody that owns a junk yard that can be a good place too. You might even might want to look at coyote hunting too.


----------

